# Rechenbeispiel Schutzleiter Montageplatte usw...



## rih0815 (21 Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hätte da mal eine Frage zur Bestimmung DIN VDE 0100-540 dei SuFu liefer allgemeine Verwirrung aber keine Fakten xD

Aufgabe:
Man betrachte 2 Schaltschränke wobei ein Sammelschienensystem 30x10 über Sammelschienträger oben durchmontiert ist! 
Es befinden sich nur Motorabgänge ( MotorschutzschalterSchütz) auf dem Sammelschinensystem sagen wir 20 Stück zu je 5kW sprich ca 10A pro Abgang.

Mit welchem Querschnitt wird die Montageplatte geerdet? Mindesten Cu 10mm² da der größte Abgang kleiner 1,5mm² ist und in der Norm die 10mm² mindestens angegeben werden 
oder betrachtet man das Sammelschienensystem und ich nehme ca ein drittel vom Aussenleiter von 30x10 (300mm²) d.h. ca 120mm² oder rechne ich über

A = Wurzel(I²*t)/k wobei ich hier ein praktisches Rechenbeispiel bräuchte!

A Mindestquerschnitt in mm²
I effektiver Wechselstromwert des Fehlerstromes in A bei vollkommenen Kurzschluss welcher durch die Schutzvorrichtung fließen kann
t Ansprechzeit in s für die Abschaltvorrichtung
k Materialbeiwert, der abhängt 
–  von dem Leiterwerkstoff
–  von dem Werkstoff der Isolierung
–  von dem Werkstoff anderer Teile
–  von Anfangs- und Endtemperatur

mfg


----------



## winnman (21 Januar 2013)

zieh einfach den Pe als SS quer durch die Schränke und befestige die SS mit CU-U-Bügel (Anstatt Isolatoren) an der MP, dann hast du gar keine Probleme damit und brauchst auch nicht mehr groß nachdenken.


----------



## rih0815 (21 Januar 2013)

Also die Erdung mit SS quer durch die Schaltschränke zu ziehen kostet kalkuliert mindestens 100€ each Cabinet, also ich bin bestrebt dies gerade bei kleinen Aussenleiterschienen < 20x5 Copper
anders zu Lösen. Es macht Sinn sich darüber Gedanken zu machen. Bei 10 Anlagen sind schnell einige 1000er im Kübel das kostet Arbeitsplätze! 

Diese Ansatz ist keine hinreichende Erklärung.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Januar 2013)

Solche Querschnitte sind nicht mehr meine Welt, daher mal eine Frage unabhängig vom Thema PE:

Klappt das überhaupt noch mit dem Schaltvermögen der Motorschutzschalter bzw. der übergeordneten Sicherung?
Bei 30*10mm² sind wir ja irgendwo über 800A.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rih0815 (22 Januar 2013)

Dauerbelastungsstrom der Schiene 30x10 573 Ampere bei 35°C Umgebung und Schienentemperatur von 65°C und nun bitte zurück zum Thema!
Um vorzubeugen, die Kurzschlussfestigkeit ergibt sich aus den Abständen der Sammelschienenträger...
die kurzzeitige thermische Belastbarkeit dieser Schiene übersteigt die 573 um ein vielfaches.


----------



## winnman (22 Januar 2013)

Na wenn du angenommen 10² nimmst, musst du Kabelschuhe aufpressen, irgendwo brauchst du eine PE Klemme zusätzlich, Bolzen schießen. Kostet ja auch was.
Und an 100,00 komm ich auch nicht ran. Ausserdem muss es nicht in allen Fällen 100% Aussenleiterquerschnitt sein, hängt von deinen Gegebenheiten ab, ob du die PE nicht mit 50% nimmst.

Ich löse das eben so. 
Die Pe der Zuleitung und die der Abgänge werden mit Sammelschienenanschlussklemmen direkt alle auf der PE Schiene angeklemmt, keinerlei zusätzliche Arbeiten notwendig.

Wenn die PE Schiene richtig montiert ist, lässt sich darüber gleichzeitig noch der EMV gerechte Anschluß geschirmter Leitungen realisieren.


----------



## rih0815 (22 Januar 2013)

OK, also nochmal die konkrete Frage als anderes Beispiel!

Montageplatte mit 30x10 Schienesytem und einem einzigen Direktstarter über Sammelschienenadapter mit sagen wir 50A! Mit welchem Querschnitt muss die Montageplatte minimal geerdet werden?


----------



## Nuan (22 Januar 2013)

Der Querschnitt richtet sich nach der Vorsicherung und damit nach der Einspeisung.
Der Schutzleiter der Einspeisung ist mit der Montageplatte zu verbinden.


----------



## winnman (22 Januar 2013)

Wenn die SS der Einspeisung entspricht also mindesten 1/2 Aussenleiter = 30x5 = 150mm²

Alternativ könntest du ja die Vorsicherung im 1. Schrank setzen und mit der Gesicherten Leitung in den 2. schrank fahren.
Dann würde der Halbe Pe vom erforderlichen Aussenleiter gerade noch ausreichen. 

PS.: unter 16mm² würde ich aber in keinem Fall gehen!


----------



## rih0815 (23 Januar 2013)

Ok es gibt hier offensichtlich unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweisen größt möglicher Abgang im jeweiligen Feld oder vorgeschaltetes Schutzorgang!
Laut norm wird Wurzel(I²+t)/k vom vorgeschaltetem Schutzorgang berechnet sprich wenn ich große Leistungsschalter im Einspeiseschrank habe und die Sammeschienen durchlaufen muss in allen Feldern
der Leistungsschalter betrachtet werden somit können rein rechnerisch gigantische Erdungsquerschnitte entstehen bei 3000 Ampere Eispeisungen usw da fürchtet sich die Montageplatte manchmal von der Erdung !
Wie groß ist schon die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines satten Kurzschlusses direkt auf der SS..

Ob dies in der Praxis immer so angewendet wird wage ich zu Bezweifeln!


----------

